# Libri interessanti

## skypjack

Visto che il mondo dell'informatica è pieno di libri su tutti gli argomenti e molti sono bufale assurde che portano solo a sprecare soldi, se qualcuno vuole aiutarmi mi piacerebbe scambiarci idee e pareri su quelli letti e avanzare richieste su quelli che vorremmo leggere (sperando qualcuno lo abbia già fatto e possa dare il suo parere), così da rendere più chiaro il panorama e orientarci a vicenda verso la giusta direzione.

Ovviamente, consiglio anche di aggiungere dei link quando questi si possono trovare direttamente disponibili on-line.

Inizio con alcuni classici, ma che forse non tutti conoscono.

Il primo è l'autobook (un libro sugli autotools), consultabile on-line all'indirizzo: http://sourceware.org/autobook/

Direi ben fatto, spiega tutto nei minimi particolari e in modo chiaro, integrabile magari con i manuali on-line dei progetti discussi, che si possono trovare sul sito del progetto GNU. Unica pecca, discute software che ormai con l'avanzare delle versioni sono cambiati in alcuni punti, ma è un buon inizio per farsi un'idea di come funzionano le cose sapendo che non finisce lì.

Il secondo è per gli amanti della sicurezza, presente all'indirizzo: http://www.cacr.math.uwaterloo.ca/hac/

Copre molti argomenti ed è un sempre verde, nel senso che spiega i mattoni alla base di tante tecniche usate oggi. Quindi, un buon manuale per sviscerare i principi che stanno dietro alla crittografia nelle sue diverse forme. L'ultima pubblicazione risale al 2006, quindi si capisce subito il livello di attualità degli argomenti. Un ottimo punto di riferimento, scoperto durante un esame universitario mi ha aiutato a passarlo!

Un terzo libro che ho trovato interessante e utile è prelevabile da: http://cs.wwc.edu/~aabyan/464/Book/

Tratta un argomento non banale e molto ampio come quello dei compiler-compiler, ma dal punto di vista pratico e realizzativo, tramite l'uso di strumenti disponibili sul nostro amato sistema (flex e bison). In molti progetti, l'uso di questi mezzi può semplificare le cose e portare allo sviluppo di parser molto più veloci e ottimizzati, con poca fatica. Almeno, per adesso è l'uso che ne ho fatto io e vi assicuro che li ho trovati molto utili! Non è del tutto esaustivo, il manuale, e ho dovuto ricorrere anche alla documentazione on-line di flex e bison, ma integrandolo con quest'ultima da sicuramente un'infarinatura sufficiente per iniziare.

Ok, questi tre tanto per iniziare. Adesso passo alle richieste!

Sarei interessato a leggere (e comprare) "Understanding the linux kernel" e "linux device drivers", per motivi personali. Volevo sapere se qualcuno li conosce, li ha già letti e può darmi un parere in merito, prima di spendere dei soldi invano. Sono molto curioso e voglio esplorare questo mondo.

Spero che questa iniziativa venga accolta e possa essere utile a chi, come me, affronta la materia anche attraverso la carta stampata.

----------

## HoX

Beh... penso che si debba inevitabilmente citare:

ABS - Advanced Bash Scripting http://www.pluto.it/ildp/guide/abs.html

e anche tutti gli altri su PLUTO-ILDP http://www.pluto.it/ildp/guide.html

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Advanced Linux Programming: http://www.advancedlinuxprogramming.com/

Ideale per chiunque si appresti a scrivere dei programmi in C/C++ su linux ma anche ottima lettura per gli appassionati del pinguino.

Quoto in toto la citazione di Advanced Bash Scripting : http://personal.riverusers.com/~thegrendel

----------

## cloc3

io ragiono in piccolo:

un piatto all'italiana?

----------

## skypjack

Bello, cloc3!  :Wink: 

Che dite, edit del primo post ed elenco completo aggiornato via via?

Io credo che l'iniziativa possa essere interessante, per esempio fra quelli citati l'ultimo mi è nuovo e lo trovo valido.

----------

## falko

Io consiglierei l'ottimo GaPiL

http://gapil.truelite.it/index.html

L'ho usato e mi è stato parecchio utile; è scritto in italiano ed molto completo e esauriente

----------

## skypjack

Vero, lo conosco, lo scrittore è delle mie parti e ha tenuto anche un seminario nella mia facoltà.

Dai, gente, proponete, proponete!

----------

## Scen

Questo non è propriamente una lettura "tecnica", ma fa una (IMHO) splendida panoramica sulla storia del Free Software e dell'Open Source, ma in particolare di Linux. A me è piaciuto tantissimo e mi ha portato a conoscenza di molti fatti dei quali ero all'oscuro:

Codice ribelle (di MOODY GLYN)

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> Codice ribelle (di MOODY GLYN)

 

Bello! Anch'io l'ho letto e lo consiglio!

Anche "rivoluzionario per caso" non è malaccio per chi voglia farsi una lettura disimpegnata, espone bene il punto di vista di torvalds secondo me, poi si può condividerlo o no....

----------

## randomaze

Sbaglio o questo thread è il duplicato di questo?

----------

## Scen

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sbaglio o questo thread è il duplicato di questo?

 

A quanto pare sembra di sì, per me si potrebbero unire, meno topic da cercare meglio è  :Cool: 

----------

## skypjack

Non proprio il duplicato, qua non si parla (solo) di linux in libreria, ma se volete fare il merge no problem.

Mi sentirò offeso nell'animo per il resto della mia esistenza, ma fate pure, eh ...

----------

## HoX

direi di no... anche perchè dell'altro ho letto i primi post e non si è visto neanche un libro... solito chritiche al 3d

----------

## skypjack

 *Anema wrote:*   

> solito chritiche al 3d

 

Fortuna che per ora questo se l'è evitate!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

ma non esistevano già questi due thread?

Documentazione varia

[Devel] Raccolta di IDE e documentazione per programmare

(magari è il caso di mettere questi thread sticky)

----------

## skypjack

Il fatto è che qui non si parla di documentazione o raccolta di IDE o libri su Linux, ma di libri in generale (certo, sul tema informatico, ma a 360 gradi). Comunque, se volete chiudere fate pure, altrimenti io continuerò a postare le mie proposte, quando ne ho di nuove!  :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

Un libro che ho letto e mi ha davvero lasciato di sasso:

http://www.dvara.net/HK/MACCHINA_DEI_SOGNI.pdf

La Macchina dei Sogni, di Minicangeli.

Un piccolo racconto di un centinaio di pagine, allucinante!

----------

## !equilibrium

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Il fatto è che qui non si parla di documentazione o raccolta di IDE o libri su Linux, ma di libri in generale (certo, sul tema informatico, ma a 360 gradi). Comunque, se volete chiudere fate pure, altrimenti io continuerò a postare le mie proposte, quando ne ho di nuove! 

 

si può anche ampliare il thread originario aggiungendo le varie categorie, in modo da avere una lista unica in un unico punto (per farlo non c'è assolutamente problema, basta dirlo e i mods si organizzano).

----------

## skypjack

Secondo me può essere utile e interessante. I nostri "capi" che ne pensano?

----------

## Kernel78

Scusate ma per una cosa simile non verrebbe più comodo usare il wiki italiano ?

----------

## skypjack

PerchÃ¨ no: The art of Assembly!

Anche se i pareri sono molto discordanti ...

----------

